# Heads or tails



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

<B>
Cold, Windy, Poor conditions, but just had to go. Hard to find sheltered water and with the wind had to hit North beaches. The trout bite in the lights was hot and caught fish on most every light. Managed a limit of flounder with fish up to close to 22 inches. The fish I gigged were no where close to the pass, because I had to head North because of the wind. I think we still have some time before the final Southerly push.Saw alot of sheephead and bent my gigg on one over 5 lbs. I took pics of the 3 best and notice the tail shot. She jumped just as I jabbed and only got one tine in her tail. You can see the skid marks as she was bolting and one prong finally hit home. Chopped gigg held with only one tine and her going nuts. There was a family from Tenn. fishing off the dock at the launch with Walmart 2 hook rigs that I gave Trout,sheephead, and 7 flounder between 14 and 18 inches for them to enjoy. Very Nice People that will have a fish fry this weekend. ​</B>


----------



## eddierod2974 (Oct 17, 2011)

very nice fish for being so windy.sometimes nothing can hold you back from going.just like tonite im going out to try my luck


----------



## Flatswalker (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice bunch of fish Bamafan !!!!


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Excellent post, had same conditions here in Destin, got really windy as it got later. We managed 3 but was very slim compared to previous nights. Saw one that I am certain would have easily passed 24" but my brother was having a bad aim day. Still good time together. Saw several boats out in the past, curious if any of them did any better. With the tide coming in later does that usually mean the fish will be coming in later?


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

*nice*

Nice fish Bama. Weren't you in the gigging online gigging tourny? I finished third and got one of those choppedliver gig heads. Man he does a fine job on those gigs. I can't wait to try them out. I was using a single prong that worked fine. Didn't miss fish, but I had to reach in the water to pull them in the boat. Came up with a better idea and attached a bowfishing tip on the end that worked great. After seeing some of these recent reports I may have to take a look at my spot. I haven't been since October. School has been keeping me busy and the only time I can go is on the weekends. The big females should be starting to come back in from the gulf soon if they haven't already started coming. :thumbup:


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*How's it going turtle*

This year is starting early with no winter to speak of. My first limit was April 6 last year and with the water as warm as it is could start and apparently is any time now. Congrats on the new gig and contest results. I took 2nd. with a 23 inch fish, that should have been beaten, but conditions were very poor toward the end of the contest.Hopefully this year we can get more folks interested and the prizes were great.Chopped is trying to put together a year end/year beginning meet and greet so everyone can get to know each other. Time and place to come. As soon as this front pushes through , I,m starting recon. NEVER know unless you go????????? Good Luck and keep us posted.
bamafan611


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice mess of fish Bama. Great of you for helping a family have their fish fry!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Bamafan, geat report...


----------

